# Coffee anyone



## bradger (Sep 4, 2019)

While i was smoking my cheese the other day, an idea popped into my head. can and how would you smoke coffee. A quick google search turned up nothing useful. do now im coming to the hive mind for help.


----------



## drdon (Sep 4, 2019)

Tried it...couldn't tell a thing. I was putting a good smoke on salt (which I love), but the coffee didn't seem to take.
Don


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2019)

drdon said:


> Tried it...couldn't tell a thing. I was putting a good smoke on salt (which I love), but the coffee didn't seem to take.
> Don



Don, morning....  Coffee is oily...  Try cold smoking around 50 F...  Maybe the smoke will stick to a non-oily bean.....  or stick to the ground coffee if it cold...

Dave

..


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 4, 2019)

There is an old thread here on SMF called Smoked Coffee. Use the search feature and you'll find it.


----------



## drdon (Sep 4, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Don, morning....  Coffee is oily...  Try cold smoking around 50 F...  Maybe the smoke will stick to a non-oily bean.....  or stick to the ground coffee if it cold...
> 
> Dave
> 
> ..



Thanks Dave, It was a one time experiment with a 1/2 pound of grounds.....just because.... I really didn't make an ernest effort into doting on the science of. But now that you bring it up...? I'll try again. Sorry @*bradger *didn't mean to hijack your post. But you have "stirred" (coffee pun intended) up an old idea. Let us know if you do it and how it turns out. I'll do the same. 



noboundaries said:


> There is an old thread here on SMF called Smoked Coffee. Use the search feature and you'll find it.


I remember reading that a few years ago. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-coffee.96085/
I thinks that's what made me try it. I just didn't get a result that seemed noteworthy. Hopefully @*bradger *can get good results too! 

Watching for your results @*bradger!*
Don


----------



## bradger (Sep 4, 2019)

i did find one reference to it on the google machine it suggested ground coffee, string it occasionally. and letting it sit for a few days.
no problem about the hijack  that what forums are for to get a discussion going and figure out a solution.
i might try it Friday, using the cold smoke method i have been using to smoke cheese.
But that' another thread.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 4, 2019)

I've smoked coffee a couple of times.  I use ground coffee, and cold smoke it.  I've had no problems getting the coffee to take on lots of smoke. 
Personally, I don't much like the taste, but my brother-in-law really likes it, so I occasionally do some up for him.
You'll just have to experiment with the process to determine how much smoke flavor you want.
Gary


----------



## bradger (Sep 6, 2019)

And here we go.

The coffee i chose
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ready for the smoker 





this should be obvious


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 6, 2019)

I use my Kitchenaid gas grill to roast my own coffee beans. They get the flavor from whatever I grilled the last time, but it's just a light smoky flavor, nothing specific.


----------



## bradger (Sep 8, 2019)

first attempt failed, I have some time next week so I'm trying it again.


----------



## drdon (Sep 8, 2019)

bradger said:


> first attempt failed, I have some time next week so I'm trying it again.


Now I don't feel so bad!


----------

